
The viridis color palettes - minimaxir
https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/viridis/vignettes/intro-to-viridis.html
======
jjgreen
The matplotlib palettes are available in several formats at cpt-city
[http://soliton.vm.bytemark.co.uk/pub/cpt-
city/mpl/index.html](http://soliton.vm.bytemark.co.uk/pub/cpt-
city/mpl/index.html) (disclosure, I am the site maintainer).

